# Support groups in LA?



## kebo (Feb 13, 2009)

Anyone know any good support groups in Los Angeles? Other then SHARE!(the Self-Help And Recovery Exchange)....had a not so nice experience with that group awhile back.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

http://www.meetup.com/shygroup/

Although it is based in Orange County and may be a bit far.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Qolselanu said:


> http://www.meetup.com/shygroup/
> 
> Although it is based in Orange County and may be a bit far.


Ditto to http://www.meetup.com/shygroup/


----------



## AlekParker (Oct 31, 2006)

kebo what bad experience did you have at SHARE! did you go to the wed or sat meeting??

i'm actually going on saturday, i heard that they might do some CBT type group stuff but haven't checked it out.

http://www.shareselfhelp.org/share_mar_vista_mtg_dir.html#sat

anyone else care to join?


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

I have not been to the Wednesday night group in so long... Hmm.


----------

